# But I don't want a trophy help😅



## Eddynigma2423 (Sep 3, 2020)

My projector's image has what appears to be a trophy and some black horizontal lines on both of the bottom corners showing up and I can't get rid of them, also I don't have a trophy in front of it either. That comment was for whoever was going to comment that. It is a 3200 lumens cheerlux CL760. It just started happening when I woke up and cut it on any insight as I'm still relatively new to projectors. Could it possibly be because of lamp life or overheating?
View attachment 174395


----------

